# Speed?



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Anyone know how to speed up a craftsman ys4500? It seems like over time it is getting slower all the time..the book says 5.5 mph ground speed but it doesnt seem to be as fast as it used too..Any ideas??


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Worn belts will cause lack of speed - more they wear, they slip and stretch - if its an older one then its most likely due for new belts.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Worn belts will cause lack of speed - more they wear, they slip and stretch - if its an older one then its most likely due for new belts.



Yep thats what i was thinking the year i bought the mower it did the similar thing, and it wound up being i streched the drive belt somehow? I will try that first.. one other thing is the stem for the vent line has worked its way down flush with the rearend housing. It used to stick out about a 1/2" or so will this effect the speed, or damage the rearend?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

You are in just too big of a hurry, enjoy the experince


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

rsmith335 said:


> You are in just too big of a hurry, enjoy the experince



Yep i enjoy cutting grass..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

All belts tend to do that- nature of the material - similar to on a car, have to change the serpentine belts and timing belts every so often- one time on the wifes car- the serpentine ( factory original 2001) had stretched beyond the tensioner and literally fell off.


About the vent- depends what material the vent was made from- if its plastic, it should be okay- metal id be worried.

You could find a screw in brass barbed adapter and run a plastic tubing vent line - basically there to keep the trans from blowing the seals out from too much pressure.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> All belts tend to do that- nature of the material - similar to on a car, have to change the serpentine belts and timing belts every so often- one time on the wifes car- the serpentine ( factory original 2001) had stretched beyond the tensioner and literally fell off.
> 
> 
> About the vent- depends what material the vent was made from- if its plastic, it should be okay- metal id be worried.
> ...


 The vent line still clips in place but the stem is not sticking up into the vent line. I was wondering if this could cause air to infiltrate the system/rearend? It all started when a dirt dobber stuffed it full of mud. I cleaned out the vent tube but when i went to push it back on the stem the stem slipped downwards into the diff.. I havent checked yet to see if it is still there or fell all the way in..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Debris could eventually get into the differential - id look n see if it fell in or not, it could end up messing up the trans if it falls all the way in.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Debris could eventually get into the differential - id look n see if it fell in or not, it could end up messing up the trans if it falls all the way in.


 Will do.. do you think a left handed bit or something could get it out, and back in place??


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id try some needle nose pliers first- it sounds like is a press fit .


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Id try some needle nose pliers first- it sounds like is a press fit .


 Otay i gotcha let you know what happens asap..


----------

